# كيف يتم حساب حديد التسليح للسقف الفلات بسرعة متناهية



## nadir_00 (18 فبراير 2009)

كيف يتم حساب حديد التسيلح للسقوفات المسطحة بسرعة ؟ يا حبذا ان وجدت معادلة رياضية تقوم بهذه العملية .


----------



## mazenco (18 فبراير 2009)

حساب حديد التسليح بالأسقف المسطحة تسليح البلاطات المسطحة يتكون من تسليح رئيسى ( رقتين سفلية وعلوية وكل منهما يشمل حديد أفقى ورأسى ) وآخر إضافى يتم إضافته فى أماكن خاصة لمقاومة عزوم إضافية بالبلاطة . والمعتاد يتم حساب كلا على حده .أما وإنك تطلب السرعة فأعتقد يمكن إستخدام العلاقة التالية كمية الحديد بالسقف = وزن الحديد الرئيسى بالمتر المسطح × مسطح البلاطة × 1.15على أساس أن 15% تغطى التداخل والإضافى ( تلك العلاقة من خبرة الموقع )


----------



## مهندس رواوص (18 فبراير 2009)

*طريقة سريعة لحساب كمية التسليح للسقف*

السلام عليكم 
يكمن حساب كمية الحديد المستخدم وذلك بالطريقة التالية:
اذاكان حجم الصب المسلح للسقف 30م3
ومن خلال التجارب تتراوح نسب حديد التسليح من 1-1.5 % 
حجم الحديد =30*1.25 /100 = 375 م3

وزن الحديد = الحجم *الكثافة
= 375 * 7850 = 2.943 طن


----------



## rwmam (18 فبراير 2009)

nadir_00 قال:


> كيف يتم حساب حديد التسيلح للسقوفات المسطحة بسرعة ؟ يا حبذا ان وجدت معادلة رياضية تقوم بهذه العملية .


 

السلام عليكم
يمكن ضرب ( الطول * العرض ) ثم يتم تقسيم المساحه الناتجه على الرقم 50 ليكون الناتج هو كمية الحديد بالطن
فمثلا نفس الكميه في مثال الاخ مهندس رواوص وهي 30 متر مكعب اذا كان سمك الصب 20 سنتمتر وعليه تكون المساحه = 30/0.2=150 متر مربع وعند تقسيم 150/50 = 3 طن حديد
والسلام


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 فبراير 2009)

طبعا الكلام ده تقريبي يا اخواني - لكن لو حبيت تحسب كل قطر محتاج منه كم طن لازم يتعمل حصر للحديد بعد تفريد اطوال الاسياخ حيب قطرها وحسب الرسومات


----------



## rwmam (18 فبراير 2009)

طبعا الكلام ده تقريبي يا اخواني 
كلامك مضبوط يا استاذ محي هذه الحسابات عامه وتقريبيه


----------



## علي الجعفري (18 فبراير 2009)

حسب خبره الموقع فان حساب مهندس رواوص هو الاقرب للحقيقه طبعا مع مراعات الرسومات


----------



## rwmam (18 فبراير 2009)

علي الجعفري قال:


> حسب خبره الموقع فان حساب مهندس رواوص هو الاقرب للحقيقه طبعا مع مراعات الرسومات


 
اخي علي الجعفري
السلام عليكم 
ان حساباتي هي نفس حسابات المهندس رواوص فكيف تقول ان حسابات اخي رواوص اقرب الى الحقيقه
ارجو مراجعة مشاركتي لمعرفة ان الكميه المكتوبه هي 3 طن وكمية اخي رواوص هي 2.943 طن
مع تحياتي


----------



## nadir_00 (19 فبراير 2009)

الف الف شكر للسادة المهندسين


----------



## ابو حلا العراقي (19 فبراير 2009)

من خلال الخبرة العملية لتشييد الدور السكنية( وبشكل تقريبي)يتم احتساب 1 طن حديد تسليح 
لكل 80 م2 كأسرع طريقة....................
تحياتي


----------



## رياح الزبيدي (19 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي الكريم اضغط على الملف الذي سارفقه لك عسى ان ينفعك في حساب حديد التسليح


----------



## علي الجعفري (20 فبراير 2009)

rwmam قال:


> اخي علي الجعفري
> السلام عليكم
> ان حساباتي هي نفس حسابات المهندس رواوص فكيف تقول ان حسابات اخي رواوص اقرب الى الحقيقه
> ارجو مراجعة مشاركتي لمعرفة ان الكميه المكتوبه هي 3 طن وكمية اخي رواوص هي 2.943 طن
> مع تحياتي


 اخي العزيز انا راجعت جميع المشاركات قبل مشاركتي واعلم جيدا ان حساباتك هي نفس حسابات اخي رواوص الا انه ضربت المثل بالاخ رواوص وطبعا انت تقدر هذا وسلامي للحميع


----------



## Loo2a (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندسان (21 فبراير 2009)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات الممتازه 
وعندي طريقة للقواعد والسطح المتر المكعب = 0.125 طن
وللعمدان والجسور = 0.15 طن 
مثلاً سطح مساحتة 30م3 × 0.125 = 3.75 طن


----------



## rwmam (21 فبراير 2009)

علي الجعفري قال:


> اخي العزيز انا راجعت جميع المشاركات قبل مشاركتي واعلم جيدا ان حساباتك هي نفس حسابات اخي رواوص الا انه ضربت المثل بالاخ رواوص وطبعا انت تقدر هذا وسلامي للحميع


 السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ردك الكريم والطيب 
تحياتي


----------



## ملهم الحجي (21 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
يكمن حساب كمية الحديد المستخدم وذلك بالطريقة التالية:
اذاكان حجم الصب المسلح للسقف 30م3
ومن خلال التجارب تتراوح نسب حديد التسليح من 1-1.5 % 
حجم الحديد =30*1.25 /100 = 375 م3

وزن الحديد = الحجم *الكثافة
= 375 * 7850 = 2.943 طن*​

والله انها طريقة تقريبية جديدة
مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (21 فبراير 2009)

بص انا فيه واحد كان قال لي على طريقه لتكعيب الخرسانه المسلحه اني اضرب مساحه ارضيه المبنى في 0.12 وبالنسبه للحديد فان المتر المكعب من الخرسانة المسلحه يحتوي على 80الى 90 كيلو جرام من الحديد والله اعملم بصحه هذا الكلام والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المهندس محمود محمد (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للسادة المهندسين


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 فبراير 2009)

جزيل الشكر لكل من اعطى معلومه دون استثناء او تمييز عضو على الاخر ومنتظرن جديدكم


----------



## بولزرق (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووورين ياأخوتي المهندسين على هده المعلومات القيمة


----------



## rwmam (22 فبراير 2009)

eng_a_h_helal قال:


> بص انا فيه واحد كان قال لي على طريقه لتكعيب الخرسانه المسلحه اني اضرب مساحه ارضيه المبنى في 0.12 وبالنسبه للحديد فان المتر المكعب من الخرسانة المسلحه يحتوي على 80الى 90 كيلو جرام من الحديد والله اعملم بصحه هذا الكلام والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 السلام عليكم
كلام الاخ ده بالنسبه لحديد التسليح صحيح ولكن تبقى الكميه هنا تقريبيه وهي لاتعطي وزن كل قياس من الحديد على حده بل تمثل الوزن لجميع اقطار الحديد المستخدم


----------



## مهندس رواوص (8 أبريل 2009)

*حساب كميات التسليح فى اي جزء فى المنشأ وبسهولة...........*

السلام عليكم 
اخواني اقدم لكم هذه النسب لحساب كميات التسليح فى اي جزء فى المنشأ
(1-1.5)%​السقوف​(1-2)%​الجسور​(1-4)%​الاعمدة​(7.-1)%​الاسس​


----------



## ابوبكر العراقي (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين سؤال يطرح نفسة ( ما هو الفرق بين المهندس والفني) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الجواب /////// المهندس لدية معادلات هندسية تصميمية يعتمد عليها عند تصميم اي جزء .
الفني يعتمد على القيم التقريبية من العمل .
ولاكن لاباس بالخبرة اذا تطابقة مع المعادلات التصميمية التي تعتمد على القدرة التحميلية للجزء .
ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلامي لكم جميعا" وانارة الله عقولكم بالمعرفة وسرعة البديها.


----------



## مهندس رواوص (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي ابوبكر العراقي تحية طيبة , من راي الشخصي ان وجهة نظرك غير صحيحة "مع احترامي لك" لان اى نسب هي من ابداعات المهندسين والناتجة من الخبرة العملية ومن تكرار استخدام المعادلات التصميمية..
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## حاتم دراج (9 أبريل 2009)

( حاتم دراج )
بالنسبة للبلاطات الفلات يمكن معرفة كام سيخ فى المتر علوى وسفلى وتجمعهم وتضرب فى وزن السيخ الواحد
مثلا مسطح 150 م2 6 سيخ 16 سفلى و6 سيخ 16 علوى
= 150 *12*1.58 = 2844 كجم


----------



## mohamedone4321 (9 أبريل 2009)

*اشكركم جميعا على هذه المعلومات واتمنى ىلكم التوفيق انشاالله*


----------



## eng_snasser (9 أبريل 2009)

والمعادلادت دى تمشي مع السقف الكمرى ولو تمشي نحد ازاى حديسد الكمرات والسقف والكانات لو هانستخده فى الكمرات 4 لينيه والبلاطات 3 لينيه مثلا


----------



## SHERIFMNAGIB (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا اخوكم المهندس شريف 
بصدد القيام بعمل اكسل شيت لحساب هذة الكميات من حديد وخرسانات 
انتظروني وانشاء الله ربنا يوفقني لعملها ومساعدتكم


----------



## حمزهههههه (18 أبريل 2009)

والله الكلام حلو اوي


----------



## سامو جاك (18 أبريل 2009)

لو هنحط 7 سخ ف المتر فرش وغطا يعني 14 /م2 يبقى وزن الحديد = 14*مساحة السقف*وزن الحديدالمستخدم (10) للمتر الطولي *1.25(ركوب )* كثافة الحديد 7.85


----------



## سنفور شاطر (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للجميع والله ينور عقولكم بالعلم اكثر لفائدة انفسكم واعضاء المنتدى


----------



## احمد الفاروقى (18 أبريل 2009)

ارجوا الافادة بمعادلات هذه الاستنتاجات لحساب كميات الحديد لان لا يعتمد لدى اصحاب الشركات والاستشاريين الا التفريد الهندسى للحديد بالاكسل والا يكون طرح الموضوع تحت عنوان شيك على حساباتك او لو عاوز تبنى عماره لحسابك او اى كلام فاضى غير معتمد ممكن يمشى بيه مقاول لبده وشكرا


----------



## eng_abdelzahr (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا علي الافادة من المهندسين


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (18 أبريل 2009)

لابد من توافر مزيد من المعلومات
السقف ده هيستخدم في ايه
سكني- اداري- تجاري -مخازن .................................
وكمان شكل الأعمدة ............ على موديول منتظم ولا لأ ....... والبحور كام
وجود فتحات ............ سمك البلاطة ..................
ياريت توافر المعلومات دي
لأن كل نظام له حالته الخاصة
وبعدها نقدر نتكلم في الحسابات التقريبية


----------



## مهندس رواوص (18 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## smairat (19 أبريل 2009)

يا اخواني هذة الحسابات لسقف بلاطه فلات واذا كان سقف هوردي كيف نحسب نسبه الحديد


----------



## احمد دار بلين (19 أبريل 2009)

انا افتكر ومن ناحية هندسية بحتة ان تقدير الكميات يكون تقريبي مالم يتم حسابها من المخططات التفصيلية لمعرفة نوع الحديد وكميته والتي يحددها المهندس الانشائي وذلك لاختلاف الحديد المستخدم في كل منشأة هندسية وكذلك حسب نوع التصميم وتعقيداته . ويجب على المهندس الذي يقوم بالتقديرات الاعتماد اولا واخيرا على التفصيل الدقيق للمخططات المعمارية والانشائية وشكل الحديد وقطره وطريقة افراده له ومناطق تخفيف التسليح حسب الكودات المعتمده حتى يكون تقديره جيدا ويستطيع المالك تكوين فكرة عن التكلفة الفعلية المطلوب والكمية لكل قطر حديد مستخدم وذلك لتوفيرها وبذلك لا يقع تحت التضليل المرتجل للتقدير .


----------



## حياتي الهندسة (20 أبريل 2009)

مشكوره جهودكم الطيبه ياطيبين ... شكرا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للاخوة الاعضاء على النقاش الهادف...


----------



## mselg2008 (22 أبريل 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء لابأس من الحساب التقريبي بالمعادلات لحساب كمية الحديد بالمنشأ ولكن أنا أنبه إلى عمل الحصر الدقيق لكل عضو إنشائي للمبنى حيث أن مفتاح مكسب أو خسارة أي مشروع حساب كمية الحديد بدقه .
وفقنا الله واياكم لرفع شأن امتنا العربيه بصفة عامه وبمصر بصفة خاصة .


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (25 أبريل 2009)

يا اخواني هذه طرق بدائية جدا لا بد من حسابات دقيقة بواسطة برنامج هندسي and this case depends on load cases .and you calculate the bars correctly .and there is no equal repartitions of bars .I think Effel structural analysis do this workstrongly.


----------



## علي الغريباوي (25 أبريل 2009)

اخواني ... كل الحسابات التي كتبت هي تقريبية ولكن اقول ومن خلال خبرتي العملية يجب عدم الاعتماد على المساحة في حساب كمية حديد التسليح بسبب اختلاف السمك(h) والافضل الاعتماد على كمية الخرسانة(م3) في ذلك واقرب حساب توصلت اليه في حساب السقوف هو مثلا 30 م3 / 12 = 2.5 طن .
واعتقد حسابات الاخوان فيها شي من المبالغة . مع فائق احترامي وتقديري للجميع


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لكل الاخوة الكرام على هذه المعلومات ويمكن اضافة شئ من التفصيل فى الحسابات التقريبية للحديد وهو تحديد الكميات من كل قطر
مثلا اذا كانت الشبكة السفلية قطر 12 والعلوية قطر 10 وهناك اضافى سفلى وعلوى
نحسب طول الحديد فى المتر المسطح مثلا اذا كانت الشبكة 7 فرش و 7 غطاء يكون المتر المسطح به 14 متر طولى من هذا القطر
كيمية الحديد = طول الحديد فى المتر*المسطح الكلى*وزن المتر الطولى (القطر *القطر/162 )*1.1
1.1 يدخل فيها الكراسى والاوتار والتداخلات

وكذلك الاضافى يتم تجميع الاطوال بسرعة واستخدام العلاقة السابقة 
وان شاء الله يكون الفرق بين النتائج والفعلى بسيط
والله المستعان
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المهندس رائدهاني (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم من الخبرة المتواضعة فأن تقسيم المساحة السطحية على 50 وهو الحل الذي تفضل به rwmam هو الاقرب الى الواقع مع مراعاة نسب الخلط المستخدمة والمخططات الانشائية للمنشأ ولكل حالة على حدة ولكم مني السلام وتمنياتي بالتوفيق ...


----------



## م/محمد الميهى (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لمساهمتكم و عدم بخلكم فى معلوماتكم المكتسبة من الخبرة والعمل وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## علي الغريباوي (27 أبريل 2009)

الاخ العزيز رائد هاني المحترم
ربما يكون كلامك اقرب الى الواقع ولكن يجب مراعاة سمك اصب والذي يكون متغير وشكرا .
اخوك علي عبد المحسن


----------



## zaki_2020 (13 مايو 2009)

ممكن سؤال 
عندى قطعه ارض مساحتها 11متر*11متر عايز اعرف استهلاك الحديد والاسمنت والمون كلها


----------



## الموعد (13 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير فعلا انا منذ مشاركتي وانا استمع لهذه الأراء السديدة والتي هي جدا نافعةوربما سأتأخر عن المشاركة وابداء الراي لكوني مهندس خريج جديد لكن اوعدكم باني ساشارك انشاءالله مع فائق احترامي وتقديري لكل الأخوة والأخوات
اخوكم الموعد


----------



## المهندس السيابي (14 مايو 2009)

الشكر لكل المهندسين المبدعين على هذه االمعلومات القيمة


----------



## almouiz (2 يونيو 2009)

في حالة عدم توفر الرسومات التفصيلية للبلاطه يمكن تقديرع بطريقتين 
الاولي
حجم البلاطة بالمتر المكعب مضروب في (125-150 ) ليكون الناتج بالكيلو جرام 
الثانيه
كل 50 متر مربع تقريبا" تحتاج الي 1 طن من حديد بقطر 12 ملم (من خبرتي بالموقع) وقس علي هذا


----------



## medhat omar (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشاركه منقول عن طرق حساب تسليح الاسقف 

من المعروف ان هناك ثلاثة طرق رئيسية لتصميم الاسقف الخرسانية 

طريقة البلاطات و الكمرات

نسبة حديد التسليح 80 - 100 كجم /متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة بمتوسط 90 كجم /متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة و بسمك متوسط لمجموع البلاطات و الكمرات معا حوالى 17 سم 

طريقة اسقف من البلاطات اللاكمرية

flat slab

نسبة حديد التسليح من 130 - 150 كجم / متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة بمتوسط 140 كجم / متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة و بسمك متوسط 20 سم

طريقة البلاطات الخرسانية ذات الاعصاب و البلوكات المفرغة 

Hollow Blocks

نسبة حديد التسليح من 110 - 130 كجم / متر مكعب من الخرسانة المسلحة بمتوسط 120 كجم/متر مكعب و بسمك حوالى 27 سم

و اصبحت الطريقة الثانية هى الاكثر شيوعا فى التصميمات الحالية لانها الاكثر مرونة للتعديلات الداخلية للحوائط مما يجعل التصميم الواحد ينفع للادوار المختلفة فى المنشأ كما يسمح بالمساحات المفتوحة التى نطلق عليها الريسبشن
بدون كمرات ساقطة او اعمدة وسطية كما انه اسهل و اسرع فى التنفيذ للمقاولين



و هذه امثلة حسابية لعمارة سكنية بمسطح 100 متر مربع للدور الواحد تتكون من بدروم و ارضى و 3 ادوار متكررة 

باستخدام الطريقة الاولى

كمية الخرسانة المسلحة لسقف الدور الواحد بدون الاعمدة و السلالم = 100 متر مربع *17 سم=17 متر مكعب

كمية الخرسانة لعدد 5 اسقف =17 *5 =85 متر مكعب

كمية الحديد المستخدم لسقف الدور الواحد = 17 *90 كجم /متر مكعب =1.53 طن

كمية الحديد لعدد 5 اسقف = 1.53 *5 = 7.65 طن

باستخدام الطريقة الثانية

كمية الخرسانة المسلحة لسقف الدور الواحد بدون الاعمدة و السلالم = 100 متر مربع * 20 سم = 20 متر مكعب

كمية الخرسانة لعدد 5 اسقف = 20 * 5 = 100 متر مكعب

كمية الحديد المستخدم لسقف الدور الواحد = 20 * 140 كجم /متر مكعب = 2.8 طن

كمية الحديد لعدد 5 اسقف = 2.8 *5 = 14 طن

نلاحظ فرق كمية الحديد بين الطريقة الاولى و الطريقة الثانية 

و يمكن استخدام الطريقة الثانية فى منطقة الاستقبال فقط و التى تمثل حوالى 35 % _ 40 % من مجمل المسطح 

ده مثال لمساحة 100 متر ممكن قسمة اى مساحة على 100 و ضرب الكميات فى هذه النسبة للحصول على كمية عمارتك 

وكذلك إليكم أوزان المتر الطولي من الحديد

بمعنى لو قطعنا قضيب حديد طوله 1 متر ( 100سم ) ثم وضعنا على الميزان سيكون وزنه حسب قطره كالتالي
حديد قطر 6 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 0.22 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 8 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 0.41 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 10 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 0.63 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 12 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 0.92 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 14 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 1.25 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 16 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 1.63 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 18 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 2.07 كيلو غرام
حديد قطر 20 مم وزن المتر الطولي منه 2.56 كيلو غرام


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووورين ياأخوتي المهندسين على هده المعلومات القيمة


----------



## eng.sherif mahmoud (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
كل مهندس متخرج جديد زي كدا اكيد اكيد استفاد كتيييييييير جدا من حضراتكم


----------



## aimano (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا: شكرا لكم جميعا
ثانيا: لا ادري لماذا هذه السرعة
ثالثا: الفيصل هو الرسم و مخططات التنفيذ
ولا اظن ان الحساب العملي يأخذ وقتا اكثر من الحساب التقريبي في مثل هذه الحالات


----------



## عبدالسلام عبدو (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم السادة اصدقاء الملتقى 
انا عبدالسلام عبدو من السودان من داخل مدينة نيالا بولاية جنوب دارفور


----------



## aziza saber (29 سبتمبر 2009)

سامو جاك قال:


> لو هنحط 7 سخ ف المتر فرش وغطا يعني 14 /م2 يبقى وزن الحديد = 14*مساحة السقف*وزن الحديدالمستخدم (10) للمتر الطولي *1.25(ركوب )* كثافة الحديد 7.85


 السلام عليكم من المعادلة السابقة مافأدة الضرب فى كثافة الحديد 
يكون الناتج باكيلو جرام مباشراً وليسنا فى حاجة الى الكثافة


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (9 فبراير 2010)

سامو جاك قال:


> لو هنحط 7 سخ ف المتر فرش وغطا يعني 14 /م2 يبقى وزن الحديد = 14*مساحة السقف*وزن الحديدالمستخدم (10) للمتر الطولي *1.25(ركوب )* كثافة الحديد 7.85


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا مع أخى فى الطريقة السابقة ، وهذه الطريقة أستطيع أن أجزم بأنها الأقرب للصحة ولكن مع تغير نسبة الركوب إلى ( 1.1 : 1.15 ) . كما يوجد ملحوظة غاية فى الأهمية ألا وهى الحديد الإضافى الموجود فى الأسقف الفلات سلاب والتى يجب حسابها للأسقف وإضافتها إلى الكميات المحسوبة من الطريقة المذكورة بعاليه.
هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم


----------



## عوف ابو غانم (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لجهود السادة المهندسين


----------



## Gehad Elattar (10 فبراير 2010)

لكن بالنسبة لحديد الكراسى لابد من أخذه فى الاعتبار حوالى 2 كرسة لكل متر مربع طوله حوالى 1 متر و قطره هو قطر حديد الفرش


----------



## eng sasa 2012 (24 أبريل 2010)

فعلا دى سريعه جدا اطن دى


----------



## Al Hashimi (24 أبريل 2010)

تقريباً كل ا متر مكعب من الكونكريت يحتاج 100 كليو غرام حديد تسليح فاذا اردنا حساب الحديد لكونكريت مسلح حجمه 30 م3 يكون الناتج ==> 30*100 / 1000 = 3 طن.


----------



## 1qaz (27 مايو 2010)

جد موضوع حيوي للغاية ربنا يزيدكم


----------



## dawodahmed (19 يناير 2015)

مغادلات بحبرة كبيرة للسادة المهندسين فشكرا للجميع


----------



## najdat52 (24 يناير 2015)

احصل على الكتاب CRSI-Design-Handbook-2008
هو عبارة عن جداول( us unit)


----------

